# 1515 Trade for 2138 or 2166



## MrWiggles2 (Feb 26, 2004)

:homereat: 

Seems like everyone is tagging left over 1525's at great deals. I am trying to trade my 1515 up to a 2166, I can't find anything. Anyone know of any leftover 2166's. 

I have a 1515 with rear bagger in great shape, I just always have wanted a 2166, but never could afford when they were $2999.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Why not trade up to a 2180?Same thing except the engine.However if you really wanted a 2166 check around at the dealers.There still at the dealers here they do not have the 2180 yet.Just Lowes and Farm&Fleet have them.I would not consider the 2138 unless you have a narrow area that requires the 38'' deck.I feel the 42'' deck on the 2166 is to small for the tractor.It could handle a bigger deck.


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

We have a new-in-crate 2166 (got it in november) and 305 bagger in stock. Message me or email [email protected] . :siren: 
Neil


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

MrWiggles2
Did you ever trade up to a 2166 or 2180:question: 
Jody


----------

